# Munnus - Blue cream 3 yr old Persian



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

* HOME FOUND!*

Munnus is one that we helped at Animal Lifeline UK Login • Animal Lifeline UK

Munnus - Blue cream 3 years old.
Lovely little girl very affectionate .Neutered/microchipped and she has had her 1st vaccination and will need another in 2 weeks time.










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing her

Please say you heard about them from the Animal lifeline UK Team


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:001_wub: :001_wub: I just knew she would be gorgeous!!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

She was an absolute darling, handed over to me without so much as a good bye kiss, she settled in to the car journey quiet as a mouse. Once at Patsy's she allowed herself to be groomed and lots of nasty mats taken out.
I believe her name is pronounced as 'Minnish'


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

She will get the best chance of finding a loving forever home, where she will be spoilt for the rest of her life with Patsy on the case that is for sure. She is such a beautiful colour and has a sweet nature so I can't see this little girlie waiting long. 
Its sad when their owner doesn't seem to care about them but it always just seals to me the reason we at Animal Lifeline UK need to be here to help poor babies like her find the RIGHT home. I have days when I get attacked for what I do and think why do I bother, I should throw the towel in and give up but then I see a happy ending of an animal that I have helped in its new forever home being spoilt rotten and I realise that is why I have to wipe away the bad days and carry on so little ones like this one can have a chance of a better life.
I know we are only just touching the surface with helping to rescue animals but saving one is better than nothing at all.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

She is beautiful :001_wub::001_wub: Bless her , i hope she finds a home soon ! xxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

She looks so much better than when I saw her, she had nasty crusty eye bogies glued on both eyes poor love! I see from the pic that she seems to have found her way onto Patsy's furniture _inside_ the house rather than outside in a pen. Lucky girl.


----------

